# PHP/AJAX: Contact Form: No Reload: Help



## Hirnsausen (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi.

I created a contact form and try to use (the first time in my life) Ajax to make only that part of the page reloading.

However, the problem is that the reload halts and much of that page is not being reloaded. i need help, someone who can look through my page and make the necessary corrections (with explanations, why - so I can learn from that).

Please get the form here:
http://MoonRunningsJamaica.Jamaica-Focus.com/p/AjaxContactForm.rar


----------



## Hirnsausen (Jul 27, 2008)

No one knows?


----------



## Mr.LLB (May 27, 2008)

what do you mean by reload halts.....thats what ajax is for...for not having to reload pages because then u loose data..... 

are you trying to submit the contact form using ajax?


----------



## Hirnsausen (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi, thanks for your reply.

No, the situation is, that only one specific part of the entire page is supposed to change after successful sending. The form sends, so far I am happy. But then it is supposed to send a message of success to the sending visitor, and that does not happen. Instead of displaying that the sending was successful, half of the entire page is not showing anymore.

Here I need help.

You can find the form at http://MoonRunningsJamaica.Jamaica-Focus.com, click there on CONTACT, and test the form.

I can give you all source code, if you want tit and can help me. I would appreciate it very much to get that form functioning completely.


----------



## Mr.LLB (May 27, 2008)

alright...i am testing your form so ignore any queries that i sent out


----------



## Mr.LLB (May 27, 2008)

why is it reloading the form in the form place???? ajax does not need to reload


----------



## Mr.LLB (May 27, 2008)

k give me the source code.....


----------



## Hirnsausen (Jul 27, 2008)

<Hi.

All that should be changed is that part of the page which contains the fields. That part should be replaced with the success message.

I will send you the RAR archive containing the necessary files. And: thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## techSeekerX (Apr 16, 2007)

why should a user be able to drag the sections in your contact us page.
IMHO you've overdone the javascript and i didn't find any ajax code in that contact form


----------



## Mr.LLB (May 27, 2008)

haha....wondering the same thing


----------



## Hirnsausen (Jul 27, 2008)

We were been able to fix the problem partially: the contact form refreshes now entirely. So it shows completely, as it is supposed to, after sending. But still, why does the entire form refresh? I thought, AJAX would make only a part being refreshed...

Too much JavaScript: yes, true. Quite a lot. Simply remove the JS-links from the script, then you will see what is really needed at minimum.


----------

